# HSS928AT skid to wheel modification



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

I had put cast iron wheels on my old 928AT and it made a huge improvement in the control of the machine. The new 928AT, like the old one, would not drive straight on my rough driveway. The skid would add too much friction and the machine would jump off course when it hit a high spot. This modification has made the same significant and necessary improvement however there may be one very minor side effect. The new steering design seems to benefit from some friction on the fee wheeling side to allow the machine to "spin" around. With wheels, there is almost no friction and thus I need to hold the machine back from moving (on the fee wheeling side). I would expect that a smoother driveway may work just fine with the supplied skids.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I suspect that will change when you add snow to the equation, which will cause some resistance.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice work Bob. I just added the poly skids to the sides of mine. I need the forward skids as the EOD is sloped into the gutter and with rear skids this did not work well.

Good luck with the new setup!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I just received a set of roller skids as a gift and installed them on the sides of the HSS1332ATD bucket, leaving the rear skids in place. I have a number of places where the pitch of my granite walks change and the augers touched down lightly a couple of times on my first outing with only the rear skids. These look like they will both prevent future contact and improve the steering when the bucket is all the way down.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Bob_S said:


> I had put cast iron wheels on my old 928AT and it made a huge improvement in the control of the machine. The new 928AT, like the old one, would not drive straight on my rough driveway. The skid would add too much friction and the machine would jump off course when it hit a high spot. This modification has made the same significant and necessary improvement however there may be one very minor side effect. The new steering design seems to benefit from some friction on the fee wheeling side to allow the machine to "spin" around. With wheels, there is almost no friction and thus I need to hold the machine back from moving (on the fee wheeling side). I would expect that a smoother driveway may work just fine with the supplied skids.


I like it! Very nicely done. Can I ask, where did you source the wheels and channel from?

Thumper


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I had to go with softer material (inline skate wheels) due to the low builder's grade of my asphalt drive and concrete side walks.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I went to poly skids on mine as well. Same issue with an imperfect driveway. 

It was a vast improvement.


----------

